# Another easy upgrade



## SalvageTitleTJ (Dec 11, 2007)

Just swapped a Durango steering box into my 99 TJ. Order a steering box out of a 98 Dodge Durango V8 with the plow package. You have to say "plow package". This is also a bolt in swap. Power steering lines, pitman arm, even the same three mounting bolts. This box has a roughly a 3.5" piston/bore, stock you have roughly 3". It is the same amount of turns from lock to lock on the wheel as well.

Next time I am under the Jeep I will post the number stamped into it. in case you want to pull one out of a junk yard.

This might work on all 97-04 I know it fits on my 99


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Great!!!
Keep them coming!


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Would it be a bolt on for a 2000 cherokee sport?


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

My 2003 Rubicon has a leaky Mercedes steering box that I cannot rebuild...I had to buy another used one as a back-up when this one fails...2003-2006 they did this dumb move.


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ (Dec 11, 2007)

how many bolts mount your steering box to the xj?


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

I have heard ones from astro vans are an upgrade for the earlier jeeps


----------

